# Green Tea and birth control pills??



## anjanasadil

Can any of you ladies tell me if drinking green tea can effect the effectiveness of oral contraceptives? i have heard that grapefruit can, so i was wonderiing if other things do as well. These days i'm really into the new Lipton green tea mixes, but i'm kind of hesitant to drink ALOT of it (which is what i'm always craving!!) because i dont know if it will effect birth control.

thanks ladies!!


----------



## Aquilah

I've honestly never heard of any sense of food or beverage affecting birth control pills or shots. I suggest contacting your physician if you're espeically concerned as it may depend on the brand/Rx of BC you're on.


----------



## magosienne

i've always heard good things about green tea, but ask your doctor for sure.


----------



## emily_3383

Ive never heard anything about this but its interesting i guess. I would go ask a doctor.


----------



## Thais

Nope, it doesnt. The only things that can affect the efficacy of brith control pills are other medications or substances that are metabolized by the same liver enzymes that metabolize the hormones in the pill.


----------



## Leony

Good to know, thanks Thais.


----------



## emily_3383

thanks for the info Thais.


----------



## ZilchGoddess

St. John's Wort also can affect birth control. That can be purchased OTC and is often used for depression.


----------



## selene

Hey anjanasadil! I have never heard of green tea "or" grapefruit affecting the efficacy of birth control. Taking an antibiotic can, but you probably already knew that. May I ask where you might have heard such a thing? That may help shed some light on the question at hand.


----------



## 4getmeNot

I don't know anything about it effecting your birth control...it's doubtful. But I love Lipton Green Tea!! It's delicious!


----------



## Janet14

Hi,... is slimming tea or biguerlai tea can affect the effectiveness of birth control pills?


----------



## leorexbooster

I guess it is safe to ask the doctor about it. But do you want to know what is even safer? Try using condom next time. Tea is one of the healthiest drinks in the world. I do not think it can affect the effects of the control pills but you still have to ask.


----------



## normajean2008

I've been told by every doctor I've seen for the last 10 years that excessive amounts of grapefruit can affect birth control pill effectiveness (as in 1 or more every day).  Grapefruit is an endocrine disruptor, which is why regularly eating them messes with birth control pills.  When your cycle is being affected by other factors randomly, the pill isn't as stable in your system, thereby decreasing effectiveness.  (anybody with a thyroid condition should never eat grapefruit too, btw, really messes the thyroid gland up)

There are over the counter herbs and supplements that can make them less effective, so always check with a doctor or look things up online extensively before taking anything like that.  I've never heard of basic teas affecting anything pill/endocrine system wise.  Green, Black, White, and regular herbal teas should all be fine.  There are special "medicinal" herbal teas that can mess things up, but you'd have to go to a specialty store to get them, unlike what you'll find on the grocery shelf, etc.


----------



## leorexbooster

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been told by every doctor I've seen for the last 10 years that excessive amounts of grapefruit can affect birth control pill effectiveness (as in 1 or more every day).  Grapefruit is an endocrine disruptor, which is why regularly eating them messes with birth control pills.  When your cycle is being affected by other factors randomly, the pill isn't as stable in your system, thereby decreasing effectiveness.  (anybody with a thyroid condition should never eat grapefruit too, btw, really messes the thyroid gland up)

There are over the counter herbs and supplements that can make them less effective, so always check with a doctor or look things up online extensively before taking anything like that.  I've never heard of basic teas affecting anything pill/endocrine system wise.  Green, Black, White, and regular herbal teas should all be fine.  There are special "medicinal" herbal teas that can mess things up, but you'd have to go to a specialty store to get them, unlike what you'll find on the grocery shelf, etc.
This just goes to show that anything in excess is bad for the health. I just want to ask. Is it the same case if you are going to take natural grapefruit? I do not think so, right? Even those who have diabetes can work with the sugar from freshly-picked fruit, right?


----------



## angie828

I have heard of many things that do effect your birth control but have never heard about green tea.  I guess I would ask your pharmacist just to be safe.


----------



## MISS747

*This is very new to me. Green tea is great and I don't think it will have any effect on the effectiveness of oral contraceptives.*


----------



## DarrylSpiers

Green tea has so many health benefits. It is best for skin and also good for weight lose and fat burning. It is good to prevent from many diseases like cancer.


----------

